# PLZ HELP ME WITH MY SHOOTING!!!!



## dr09294 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello, i just recently got back into slingshots after watching a couple of Joerg's videos. I am 17 and the last time i shot a slingshot was probable when i was 8 or 9 (needless to say in not very good......) . I was wondering if i could get some help with my shooting i shoot right handed and iv tried just about every hand/slingshot position out there and i either end up going way off to either side or nailing the right fork of my slingshot..... my slingshot is about an inch of solid aluminium so im not worried about it breaking or anything but the ammo keeps chipping away at the side of the slingshot.... (im shooting rocks by the way) i was just wondering if anyone could help me out....

Pictures of my slingshot
http://i727.photobuc...94/IMG_8193.jpg
http://i727.photobuc...94/IMG_8194.jpg
http://i727.photobuc...94/IMG_8192.jpg
http://i727.photobuc...94/IMG_8196.jpg
http://i727.photobuc...94/IMG_8195.jpg


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok first of make sure the ammo is centered and when you pull back make sure the slingshot is not twisted to the left or right,now assuming you shoot that forks up flip your wrist at the end..use the center of the forks tips to line up the shot and release smoothly


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you tried a different band set?

If one band is slightly more powerful than the other, it could pull your pouch/stone slightly out of alignment.

Were the bands cut from the banding material on a side by side configuration, or end on end? Band material can be different thickness in a short distance. I believe Tex-Shooter has made posts about finding that different thickness can cause erratic trajectories.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It usually comes from a combination of things.... most likely you are gripping the fork too tightly, pulling your bands at an angle to the fork, and moving your hand sideways at the moment of release. I was able to correct a similar problem with myself and my eldest son by practice and retraining our hand and brain.

First.... if you are shooting "flip style" (w/ vertical forks) practice with an old band set. Loosen the grip hand some while you draw, (no death grip) use only enough grip for safety.... pull back allowing the bands and forks to self center the angles. Use a floating anchor by your face or shoulder, or at least make sure you don't change the angles when you anchor on your cheek.
Practice some without ammo each time before shooting (not good on bands so don't pull back all the way) giving a little forward flip with your slingshot hand toward your target at release. Observe when you do it correctly the bands go straight and don't hang up on the fork. It's all about retraining your hands, arms and brain.

Let me know how that work for you and I'll share some more if it doesn't.

All the best,
Perry (A+)


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

From your post I understand that you are considered 'new', and from my experience the double wide thera black band-set is way too powerful for a new shooter to handle. When I bought my 1st board-cut it came with 3 layers 2cm wide thera black, and I was having a much trouble learning shooting with it.


fatigue
alignment
consistent proper stance and posture
I know it is tempting to have more power output on the slingshot, but when you can't shoot well, power means nothing. The dents and chips on the fork also shows that you lack a proper shooting stance, might be because of the heavy pull on the bands.

Start from lower pull, I believe you could work your way up pretty fast as you are young, in 2-3 months time you could easily shoot hunting-level bands.

P.S. Remember your safety goggles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Watch the video below... and if you still need a lot of help... ask away!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Watch the video below... and if you still need a lot of help... ask away!


I totally forgot about Bill's tutorial!! Very helpful tutorial =D


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My best advice is to really pay attention to how you hold and release the pouch.


----------



## dr09294 (Jun 14, 2011)

wow you guys work fast... 7 replies in 1 day... i didnt even expect 1 u goys rock!!... buy anyways thanks for the advice i cnanged out the bandset to a single 7 1/2in-20mm-15mm theraband black band set and have been trying out various shooting styles (vertical, horisontal, and on a 45 angle...) sofar vertical and horizontal have worked out best although im still having trouble aiming and getting my ammo between the forks horisontally....just one more question my uncle works in a factory where they make vehicle and machine parts (thats where i got the aluminium slingshot) and he said that they just tossed out all the old steel ball barrings so i asked him to bring me a couple to use as ammo... would 1/2in. diameter steel balls make good ammo??


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

0.5 cal would be deadly when you use the double blacks like it was before. Small game would sleep in your oven XD


----------



## dr09294 (Jun 14, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> 0.5 cal would be deadly when you use the double blacks like it was before. Small game would sleep in your oven XD


hahahaha..... lol good to know =P


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The ammo does not matter nor the fork or even the bands or tubes but pouch release has all things to do with hitting what you want to. Also when you hold your slingshot have the forks pointed straight up then when you pull back on the pouch dont worry about alignement this makes no difference either and turn the pouch either left or right so that it is on its side and your thumb nail is either pointed to the sky or to the ground then point with your forks at what you want to hit and thats it just release the pouch and you will hit your target and the rock or ammo will completley clear the hand fingers and the fork. Check out: You never have to have another fork hit.

dgui


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread has been a great help for me too! I'm still a newbie, and I found that I was angling my forks by having a death grip on my slingshot. More practice in store for me! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

use weak bands for now until most of your shots are on target .then up the band strenth thats what iv done.best to hit the target with less power than not atall


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very good video









Bill Hays said:


> Watch the video below... and if you still need a lot of help... ask away!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dr09294 said:


> Hello, i just recently got back into slingshots after watching a couple of Joerg's videos. I am 17 and the last time i shot a slingshot was probable when i was 8 or 9 (needless to say in not very good......) . I was wondering if i could get some help with my shooting i shoot right handed and iv tried just about every hand/slingshot position out there and i either end up going way off to either side or nailing the right fork of my slingshot..... my slingshot is about an inch of solid aluminium so im not worried about it breaking or anything but the ammo keeps chipping away at the side of the slingshot.... (im shooting rocks by the way) i was just wondering if anyone could help me out....
> 
> DGUI, aka PFShooter on YouTube, gave you great, proven advice. You can literally see what he talking about by YouTubing him (you'll want to subscribe to his channel)and look for his video about Turning and Tweaking the Pouch.
> 
> ...


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Always my first advise is to make sure you are drawing under your dominant eye. A whole lot of people are XD (cross dominant) and this alone can make a huge difference in your shooting. If you have doubts send a PM and do a simple test to find out.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There are so many different styles with slingshots. A lot of people do very well shooting like DGUI. I shoot more
along the lines of what was described in Bill Hays video. I would just keep shooting and stick with it. Over time you will start to find a technique.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

rubber power i think you hit the nail right on the head with the dominate eye


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i have shoot archery for many years shooting for shops i would allway where an eye patch on shoots and for practice it help to strenghten your dominate eye


----------

